# Looking for



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2017)

I am looking for a quality or highend pen and letter opener box in quantity. Something close to this. Anyone have a source and if so a link would be helpful. Thanks.

http://www.woodmax.com/assets/Image/Product/detailsbig/G063D.jpg


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi JT
I would have thought that of all people, you would have been one to make these yourself.
Sorry I don't know of a source though.

Br


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Dec 22, 2017)

That looks like the letter opener below 
Dagger Style Letter Opener Kits - Timberbits - Made in China


----------



## skiprat (Dec 22, 2017)

Don, I believe that John wants boxes to house a pen and letter opener, not the letter opener or pen themselves.:wink:


----------



## gtriever (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry, I've been looking too and haven't found anything. If you find them, please share the link.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes I am looking only for the boxes. Years ago I bought pen boxes from Timberbits that looked like this. He does not sell anything like this any more. Skip for what you can buy them for it is not worth the effort to make them and I need at least 50.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2017)

In case anyone is interested I did find the source for the box that I had shown

Burl Wood Finish Rectangular Wooden Box - B25B - Brilliant Promotional Products

The biggest problem I see is the amount for shipping. Coming out of California it will get pricey. You can request a sample but shipping cost as much as the box. 

I am still open for other sources so if anyone has another source please post.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 22, 2017)

Most I have seen are these http://www.penblanks.ca/High-end-bubinga-pen-box/http://www.penblanks.ca/High-end-bubinga-pen-box/ Still pricey and may not be long enough for what you want.  They also have them in cherry


----------



## JimB (Dec 22, 2017)

PSI has one but it is not nearly as nice as the one you have pictured.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2017)

Rick your link does not work and yes PSI is out. Thanks.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 23, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> Rick your link does not work and yes PSI is out. Thanks.



Try this one and then search through their boxes, bottom of page 2 in their boxes.  William Wood-Write Ltd.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 23, 2017)

Rick_G said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Rick your link does not work and yes PSI is out. Thanks.
> ...



Thanks for the link. I believe someone said he does not ship to the USA any more if I am correct. Not sure what the exchange rate is but the rosewood boxes look nice. 14 dollars Canadian.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 23, 2017)

I think Ed and Dawn have those also but I don't know if they are long enough for an opener.   There is a larger box in the group but it has a glass window lid and not solid wood like the one you posted.
https://www.exoticblanks.com/pen-boxes-displays/


----------



## Curly (Dec 23, 2017)

JT William Wood-Write doesn't ship outside Canada to the best of my knowledge. Too many problems with losses etc. You could call him and it's possible he might make an exception. If he won't then perhaps a nearby member could pick them up and mail them to you. The exchange at the moment would make $14Can into $11US give or take a few cents.


----------



## Lee Carr (May 15, 2018)

*pen box*

John,

Did you find a pen box that worked? I am looking for some higher end ones
as well for one or two pens and/or letter opener. The Penn State redwood
is okay, but looking for something higher end, maybe darker color, and maybe burl. Thanks.

Lee


----------



## SJScher (May 15, 2018)

Exotic Blanks has one with a glass top that is identical to the one PSI sells but for a few dollars less.
https://www.exoticblanks.com/Fancy-Single-Pen-Display-Box-Black.html


----------



## GaryMGg (May 20, 2018)

Why don’t you ask the Promo supplier if they ship using Greyhound?
It’s often rather inexpensive compared to UPS, FedEx or USPS.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 20, 2018)

Lee Carr said:


> John,
> 
> Did you find a pen box that worked? I am looking for some higher end ones
> as well for one or two pens and/or letter opener. The Penn State redwood
> ...




Lee I answered this in your PM thanks.


----------

